# Eclispse-Anfängerfrage - Schriftart in Console



## Mox (14. Jul 2006)

Hallo, 

ich würde gern in Eclipse im View "Console" die Schriftgrösse ändern.
Wie geht denn das ?

Dank und Gruss
Mox


----------



## Murray (14. Jul 2006)

Für die Konsole (aber leider nicht nur da) gilt der Font, der unter
  Window->Preferences->General->Appearance->Colors and Fonts->Basic->TextFont 
definiert ist. Dieser Font wird dann allerdings z.B. auch im Editor verwendet.


----------



## mox (14. Jul 2006)

danke, bin erstmal gluecklich.


----------

